# Special thanks



## Tclem (Nov 20, 2015)

In 10 days from now it will be 1 year since the day my brother and best friend lost his battle with depression. I've put on a good face the past week and sure the next week will be even tougher with thanksgiving coming and we always had a family hunt and we will be going on a bird hunt this year the day before to keep on moving forward. 
Basically I'm just wanting to talk but I have to thank all of you for all that you done last year. The flowers, the pens, the texts, the phone calls made it all better and made me realize this group is a big ol family ( except @SENC ). I can't name every person that called or texted last year but I know and you know who you are and again thanks to all my Wood Barter brothers. 
Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 19


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hang in there buddy- Cherish the good memories. The bad ones will diminish as time goes on.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2015)

I know it is tough brother but remember a lot of people love you and are thinking about you, and your family.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 20, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Hang in there buddy- Cherish the good memories. The bad ones will diminish as time goes on.


Thanks. It's been better every day. God has really helped keep us strong. Guess knowing that this thanksgiving weekend will be different has really made it all seem so real the past few days. You know I think the hardest thing I deal with is Paxton not going to know his uncle. Thanks again mike

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Tclem (Nov 20, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I know it is tough brother but remember a lot of people love you and are thinking about you, and your family.


Thanks Kevin. I remember your call last year. Y'all guys are the best.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 20, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Thanks. It's been better every day. God has really helped keep us strong. Guess knowing that this thanksgiving weekend will be different has really made it all seem so real the past few days. You know I think the hardest thing I deal with is Paxton not going to know his uncle. Thanks again mike



I know buddy- first anniversary of losing my first wife was not easy. Being close to holiday does not help. All I can tell you is the pain gets softer as the years go by. Play with that little one- nothing but JOY there......

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 20, 2015)

It's tough losing a loved one. Let alone a brother. Stay stong. The memory will never fade unless you let it. 
Cheesy saying but....time heals.
Paxton will know his uncle through you....he may never see him again but if you keep his memory and image alive, he will see him in his heart. And that's where it needs to be....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 20, 2015)

Like Mike said , it ain't easy l, but hang in there and keep busy w that lil guy !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut (Nov 20, 2015)

I can't express how much I feel for you Tony. Depression is such an evil sickness that very few people truly understand. Keep all those good memories of your brother close to your heart and he will always be with you. 

I think Paxton probably knows his uncle more than you realize. There is something about the innocence of a child that helps them know the unknown. Have a wonderful Thanksgiving and keep making memories with your family. David will be with you all in spirit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> Depression is such an evil sickness that very few people truly understand.



That is so true. Our community lost a young girl to it this past week and no one saw it coming. I lost a friend to it while in the USCG and I knew him better than anyone at the time. Many of the other airmen liked to make made fun of him, to the point where I nearly got in a fight one time over it because when we'd go out drinking the picking-on got downright evil. His nick name was "Scooby Doo" because his last name was Skubitz and he was indeed goofy. But I liked him a lot and always tried to be by his side when they'd rag on him. But he would always laugh along and seemed unaffected. It is often times impossible to even know about in someone you know well. It makes it even harder to deal with for the family because of that. 

My friend in the CG was not my brother but he was a close friend so I got a small degree of what our own Tony has gone through and is going through. It has to be very difficult and I know you are strong Tony but it's also okay to just not fight it sometimes too. I know you know that. I had a big long cry for my friend one night alone and I know you must have had more than one. It's okay to do that. It is not weakness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Sincere 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 20, 2015)

And another thing to consider is that his suffering has ended and he is in a better place than us, he's watching and waiting for the time when his loved ones will join him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 20, 2015)

Well you probably weren't expecting this response - hell its even got me choked up... But thats how much we care about you man. (Even @SENC ) 
You can't un-ring a bell... meaning you can't change the past. As a few have mentioned above Paxton will remember his uncle through you and the stories you tell. Focus on all the positive memories and pass them on to him. That will get you both through. Thanks for sharing with us.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 20, 2015)

I may be the family black sheep, but I can promise I'll still be thinking of you and praying for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2015)

SENC said:


> I may be the family black sheep, but I can promise I'll still be thinking of you and praying for you.



You are not our black sheep Henry. The monkey is.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Nov 20, 2015)

SENC said:


> I may be the family black sheep, but I can promise I'll still be thinking of you and praying for you.


As long as you are ok with it. Lol. Thanks bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Nov 20, 2015)

I have always tried to avoid this type thing because I know am **ss poor at expressing it.
I lost a brother two years ago, not the same circumstances, but I know your pain somewhat.
Maybe in your (my) mind there is always the what if... and that is the most difficult of all to me.
Almost lost my second brother a few weeks ago and now still pending.
You can only do your best and I am sure you did. It is difficult but let them “rest in peace”.
My prayer for you is to “live in peace”.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 21, 2015)

I love you " Hairy "toed one ! We are all here for you little brother. We help each other all we can just as you helped me with your calls when Linda passed, love ya kid!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 21, 2015)

In my thoughts and prayer's Tony. Time lessin's the pain but love builds upon the memories. Holidays are family things to those that family means alot too, but they are also times to bring those that are not with us back as they are still family as long as we keep them dear in our hearts through memories and stories. Pain from loss just indicates the void from the love lost. Take care and my thoughts are with you through the holidays my friend.
Rodney

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 21, 2015)

Tony,
My prayers are with you.
I heard it expressed that the memories each one ,sights ,songs & holidays etc. wash over you like giant waves one after another never stopping -you have been in a ship wreck . You grab onto anything to keep from drowning, and you come out on the other side of the wave each time. As time goes by the waves are not as high and do not come as often and you know you will survive. When the waves of memories come embrace them and know you will be alright they are from your heart and you need them. God bless you it will be rough at times but worth it.
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------

